# New Mexico Herd ID's



## ladyharley (Sep 7, 2012)

Does anyone know of a Nigerian Dwarf Goat club in New Mexico that one could join to get a herd ID. I found out this would be the more economical way to be compliant with the state of New Mexico Livestock board regulations and law for registered goats that "have to be branded". They want $100 every three years. In order to sell for 4H and FFA, the registered goats have to be branded or they can be confiscated. It doesn't matter if they are sold for 4H or FFA, all registered goats have to prove ownership and you have to pay the state!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Man. That stinks. Hope you can find a club. You may have to join a local dairy goat group.


----------



## ladyharley (Sep 7, 2012)

Yeah Karen it does stink. I've contacted several groups and no one (esp in NM) is very helpful. It seems that they just keep things to themselves and don't share or help. It's like pulling teeth to get info. I am just concerned about my goats and scrounging up a hundred bucks isn't easy, as it takes away from their feed and care. As most know, there is not great profit in goats, just gotta love 'em.


----------



## ladyharley (Sep 7, 2012)

more info just what I keep getting:Hmm not to my knowledge. So far I was told that we could get a brand exemption ( which I have) that states that my ADGA/AGS tattoos were sufficient and I pay about $100 every 3 years for this brand exemption. I was also told I needed a premise id which I have as well, that I think was free. Unless sonething changed that I am unaware of that was my understanding. Unfortunately most of my dealings with the NMLB have been frustrating and "left hand doesnt know what the right hand is doing".

http://www.nmlegis.gov/sessions/99 Regular/FinalVersions/SB0287.html "77-8-22. NECESSITY OF BRANDING OR MARKING SHEEP AND GOATS.--
A. A person owning sheep or goats shall have and adopt a brand for them except for registered sheep or goats that are properly identified by legible tattoos and whose owner has been issued a certificate of brand exemption for his flock by the board. The brand shall be applied by any method approved by the board. Each brand shall be recorded in the office of the board. The board may provide for the use of a mark in lieu of the owner's brand if the mark is recorded in conjunction with the brand.
B. Unbranded or unmarked sheep or goats, except offspring with a branded or marked mother, shall be subject to seizure by a peace officer or inspector and shall be handled and disposed of in the same manner as is provided for the handling and disposal of estrays.
C. Sheep or goats that are purchased shall be rebranded or remarked by the new owner with his recorded brand or mark within thirty days of the purchase date unless he is given special permission by the board or the former owner to use the former owner's recorded brand or mark on the sheep or goats."
Section 46. A new section of Chapter 77, Article 9 NMSA 1978 is enacted to read:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is criminal. How horrible. Just a way to keep you in line and make some money.


----------



## ladyharley (Sep 7, 2012)

That is the old west law still in effect in New Mexico...back in the day of cattle rustlers etc. and branding to get your cattle back. We are still in the dark ages. We have the fence out law, which is MY responsibility to fence out things and repair my own fences if other damage it. Most states it's the other way around and the other is responsible for damage to fencing. Texas and other states do not have this "branding" law... It certainly takes the joy out of raising these precious goats.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Holey Moley...add NM to my "states to NEVER live in" list. I hope you get it all sorted out. :hug:


----------



## ladyharley (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks Critter... had a couple nights no sleep there for a while. Have been spending more time loving my girls... As soon as I get my inhereitence, I'm outta here goats and all LOL


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

You highlighted the part in red. You are not worried about your goats being seized are you? Their tattoos would count as their marks and unmarked offspring with their dams would not be seized either if I am reading that correctly.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

I've raised pygmy goats in NM for years and never branded or tatoo'd. They are unregistered and just pets/breeders. I've sold babies and had them get out before and had sheriff's called. Nothing has ever been said about any brands or marks and I am not going to change now except my new registered does are tattooed. None I have ever bought were branded either.


----------



## ladyharley (Sep 7, 2012)

What I highlighted in red is "state law". Doesn't matter if I have the tattoos from AGS or not, the state issues the "master ID" and sends your tags.



glndg said:


> You highlighted the part in red. You are not worried about your goats being seized are you? Their tattoos would count as their marks and unmarked offspring with their dams would not be seized either if I am reading that correctly.


----------



## ladyharley (Sep 7, 2012)

You have been lucky. I don't know what part of NM you are in, most sheriffs don't know the state law. It's is the NM livestock inspector, is HE is called and comes to your property. The livestock inspector is the one that calls the sheriff to seize if one is in violation of the law.

Summersun, seems like you handle your goats differently from the professional breeders here that comply and pay the money for the NM state brand.



Summersun said:


> I've raised pygmy goats in NM for years and never branded or tatoo'd. They are unregistered and just pets/breeders. I've sold babies and had them get out before and had sheriff's called. Nothing has ever been said about any brands or marks and I am not going to change now except my new registered does are tattooed. None I have ever bought were branded either.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Humm I've asked around and none of the people I know with goats pays this or brands their goats. My sisters kids show market wethers in 4h and they are ear tagged but not branded or tattooed. This is the first I have ever heard of this. Now horses can be branded but don't HAVE to be, but we do have Brand Inspection papers on each horse or we can't travel with them. And cows have to be branded. But I've never heard anything about goats being branded. 

I'm buying a goat in Albuquerque today and her registered stock is tattooed for registration but her grade stock is not marked in any way. I've bought my goats from Alamogordo, Albuquerque, Belen, Bosque, Roswell and Las Cruces and never had them branded or tattooed unless they are registered. 

And my goats are pets. I'm not in it for a profit, I'm not breeding for shows and I have less than 10 goats. So I am an experienced breeder, not a professional.


----------



## ladyharley (Sep 7, 2012)

I have posted the new mexico law and was reiterated to me by wesley green livestock inspector. The people that I know that breed and sell and do 4H have the master ID and their goats are branded in NM.

one must read the NM livestock board website and the state laws. New Mexico is a BRAND state. Texas is not. There are quite a few brand states. If you read what I have highlighted in red is what is stated in the law!


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Yes I understand that. I'm just saying that I have never heard of it before now. You do not have to be rude about it.


----------



## ladyharley (Sep 7, 2012)

That is tooooo funny. I don't see anywhere where I have been RUDE to you or anyone else! OMG I guess stating facts is being rude... LMBO


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ladyharley - I get that you are trying to explain the rule. Summersun was only explaining how in the years she has been raising goats in the same state as well as others who show in the 4H they have never come across anyone enforcing this law or mentioning it to them at all. I think you might want to tone down how firmly you are responding. It does come off in a slight attack mode.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

also there is a friend on FB who lives in NM who is very active with breeding and selling lots of ND. Ive contacted her and copied and pasted what you did about the law. Im curious her input. I will let you know if she responds. She has been doing this for quite a while (since 1987!)


----------



## ladyharley (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm sorry your perceive that my responses are "a slight attack mode". I have had several people come over and read this thread and no one thinks anything I said was "rude" or in a slight attack mode. It's all perception when facts are stated. I can't control how people perceive statements. Actually my friends started laughing that anyone would assume or accuse me of this LOL



StaceyRosado said:


> ladyharley - I get that you are trying to explain the rule. Summersun was only explaining how in the years she has been raising goats in the same state as well as others who show in the 4H they have never come across anyone enforcing this law or mentioning it to them at all. I think you might want to tone down how firmly you are responding. It does come off in a slight attack mode.


----------



## ladyharley (Sep 7, 2012)

I have contacted most everyone I know on FB and in NM and they concur what I have said. I was just reaching out on this forum for a consensus and clarity.



StaceyRosado said:


> also there is a friend on FB who lives in NM who is very active with breeding and selling lots of ND. Ive contacted her and copied and pasted what you did about the law. Im curious her input. I will let you know if she responds. She has been doing this for quite a while (since 1987!)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

As admin on TGS it is my responsibility to read things as all members might. I also came to this topic not expecting to read it as such. 

Now even your apology sounds defensive. I kindly ask you to just take a step back and realize that emotion can't fully be portrayed in text. And your use of forceful language as well as exclamation points only further makes it difficult to not read it as beig forceful. 

As to FB I have no jurisdiction there not do I know how you explained yourself there in regards to anything. So that doesn't change my point HERE on TGS.


----------

